# Game #79 (4/11): Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Golden State Warriors (30-46) @ Los Angeles Lakers (41-37)



Date: Tuesday, April 11th
Time: 7:30 pm

Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D.Fisher </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Pietrus </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Dunleavy </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Murphy </td><td align="center" valign="top">A.Foyle </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *10.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.429*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M.Ellis </td><td align="center" valign="top">I.Diogu </td><td align="center" valign="top">W.Bynum </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Cheaney </td><td align="center" valign="top">Z.Cabarkapa </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
 </td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> 
</td> <td align="left"> 
</td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">x-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>59</td> <td>18</td> <td>.766</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>32-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>38-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-3</nobr></td> <td>95.4</td> <td>88.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">x-Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>50</td> <td>26</td> <td>.658</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>29-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-4</nobr></td> <td>108.3</td> <td>102.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>44</td> <td>34</td> <td>.564</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-4</nobr></td> <td>101.0</td> <td>100.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>59</td> <td>19</td> <td>.756</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>33-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>36-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td>99.3</td> <td>92.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">x-Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>44</td> <td>33</td> <td>.571</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>28-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-10</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>88.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">x-LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>44</td> <td>33</td> <td>.571</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>95.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.7</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>41</td> <td>37</td> <td>.526</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>98.6</td> <td>97.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*41*</td> <td>*37*</td> <td>*.526*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*23-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*23-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-7*</nobr></td> <td>*98.8*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>38</td> <td>39</td> <td>.494</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>20-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>23-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>92.0</td> <td>94.5</td> <td class="redfont">-2.5</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>37</td> <td>40</td> <td>.481</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>23-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>92.9</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="redfont">-2.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>33</td> <td>43</td> <td>.434</td> <td>25 ½</td> <td><nobr>21-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-25</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-28</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>102.5</td> <td>105.8</td> <td class="redfont">-3.3</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>33</td> <td>45</td> <td>.423</td> <td>26 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>91.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>32</td> <td>45</td> <td>.416</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>24-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-29</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>92.3</td> <td>93.6</td> <td class="redfont">-1.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">*Golden State*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>*30*</td> <td>*46*</td> <td>*.395*</td> <td>*28 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*18-20*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-26*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-31*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-11*</nobr></td> <td>*98.3*</td> <td>*100.1*</td> <td class="redfont">*-1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 8*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*2-8*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> 
</td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>21</td> <td>56</td> <td>.273</td> <td>38</td> <td><nobr>15-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-37</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-13</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>98.3</td> <td class="redfont">-9.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>
 
 The magic number to make the Playoffs:
*3*

Remaining Games

April 14th - vs.







- FSN

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN

​


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Warriors got way too cocky last year, We need to own them....Again


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Not much to say here. We need to win this game, and do so convincingly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

No Davis or Richardson?

Lakers *should* win by quite a bit...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

No Davis or Richardson? Man Lakers should win quite a bit...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers need this game and the next 3 after that. They still can get the 6th spot if the Clippers win just one of their last 5 games, which is possible considering they play Seattle twice, who have been hot recently, the Grizzlies on the road, and next night the Mavs in Dallas. Those could all easily be losses, especially if Maggs doesn't come back from injury. I see the Clips beating the Blazers at Staples though, which would give them 45 wins, which the Lakers can match if they win out (possible, but unlikely if they don't beat Phoenix). 

Damn, I really don't want to see the Suns, Lakers match up horribly with them.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lakers win this one, then NO Hornets has no way to surpass Lakers. I would be happy enough if Lakers could get two more wins in the remaining four.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> Lakers need this game and the next 3 after that. They still can get the 6th spot if the Clippers win just one of their last 5 games, which is possible considering they play Seattle twice, who have been hot recently, the Grizzlies on the road, and next night the Mavs in Dallas. Those could all easily be losses, especially if Maggs doesn't come back from injury. I see the Clips beating the Blazers at Staples though, which would give them 45 wins, which the Lakers can match if they win out (possible, but unlikely if they don't beat Phoenix).
> 
> Damn, I really don't want to see the Suns, Lakers match up horribly with them.


Its possible, but highly unlikely. I can see us winning 5 straight but I dont see the LAC dropping 1-4.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm going to this game...hopefullly the guys sweep the Warriors.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like an easy win
The Lakers better get their things worked out about winning the must win games or easy games You can't expect them to lose at this time of the season to the must win games.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

EHL said:


> Lakers need this game and the next 3 after that. They still can get the 6th spot if the Clippers win just one of their last 5 games, which is possible considering they play Seattle twice, who have been hot recently, the Grizzlies on the road, and next night the Mavs in Dallas. Those could all easily be losses, especially if Maggs doesn't come back from injury. I see the Clips beating the Blazers at Staples though, which would give them 45 wins, which the Lakers can match if they win out (possible, but unlikely if they don't beat Phoenix).
> 
> Damn, I really don't want to see the Suns, Lakers match up horribly with them.


I'd like that to happen, otherwise just to stay at 8 and hope that Dallas is #1.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't know if you guys realized that the Warriors have lost 8 in a row. We are notorious for killing slumps. I'm worried about this game tonight.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*The Smiley Lakers*​ 

*Cook:*  "All right. You win, coach. I'll put myself on the injured list. .......****ing Walton!!"
*Smush: :curse: *"Who does Phil think he is!? I should be out their during crunch time. .......****ing Walton!"
^
*Deavon:* :brokenhea "I know how you guys feel. Walton ruined all of our lives."


*Walton: :allhail: *"So this is how it feels to be Kobe...."

*Odom: :naughty: *"Who said I was getting traded?"

*Kwame:  *"Sigh. Still missing shots that are impossible to miss. What am I doing wrong? Isn't the ball supposed to go in on it's own when you throw it up near the rim?"

*Mckie: :biggrin: *"It may look like I took two and a half million dollars and ran off, but......" 

*Sasha: :yes: *"I just received a new nickname: _'The Pest'_. Some how it fits."
^
*Jackson:* :raised_ey "Or _'The Official Phil, Kobe, and now Walton Punching Bag'. _Hey, I'm glued to the bench; I have to entertain myself."

*Ronny: :banana: *"Wow. Talk about breaking a sweat without playing......."
^
*Phil:* :upset: :dead: "....well then stop dancing and get on the court!! We need another big out there! do I have to use Cook?"

*Kobe:* :wlift::boxing: :cannibal: "Getting in Playoff Mode!!"


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bet on your team here fellas http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=258082


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Phil's favorite show is My Name is Earl. :laugh:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

GSW is on a 8 game losing streak, I surely hope and wish that streak doesnt end with us tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

there goes the playoffs... fantastic


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Was it the ankle or the shin?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Both KB's are doing great


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has 25 of Lakers 55 pts.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame with a first half double double. 11 points 12 boards.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

28 for Kobe, Lakers lead by 5.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

At the half

Warriors 56 Lakers 62

Kobe with 30 pts (10/19), 4 boards, 3 dimes and *0* turnovers


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG!
My heart almost stopped when Kobe dropped down on the ground holding his foot.

I'm soo glad that his fine.

Lakers lead by 6 going to the half
Kobe with 30. Will he get another 60 + game?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kings up 5 in the third quater at home against the Suns.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How about Lamar's pass to Kobe? I'm not much on fancy highlights, but you can't tell me that wasn't awesome.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As long as it isn't a knee.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Awful first quarter. Great second quarter. 

Three great stat lines for the Lakers...

Kobe Bryant: 30pts, 4rbs, 3asts, 2stls
Kwame Brown: 11pts, 12rbs
Lamar Odom: 6pts, 6rbs, 7asts

The rest of this game is about limiting their penetration and wide-open three point attempts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ych said:


> OMG!
> My heart almost stopped when Kobe dropped down on the ground holding his foot.
> 
> I'm soo glad that his fine.
> ...


Nah...I'm gonna say he finishes with 47, although I hope it is much higher than that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just finish this out with a win.. Dont care what happens this half :clap: .. Man I almost died if Kobe would have been hurt.. he's tough though!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Phx and Sac tied after 3 quarters, 84-84.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar is playing amazing...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hey DFish, still think your team is better than us?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Why does Luke Walton think he can shoot threes? Nice guy, but come on... enough with the threes. It looks like it takes so much energy just to get the ball to the rim.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Triple double for Lamar. Great move too... 
Kobe playing great
Lakers are playing great.... Kings lost, Lakers gotta win this to go up by a full game..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Just WOW! If this Laker squad plays like this, It doesnt matter if Kobe averages less than 35 ppg against our would be playoff opponent and im sure we'll have a better chance of upsetting any team.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Just WOW! If this Laker squad plays like this, It doesnt matter if Kobe averages less than 35 ppg against our would be playoff opponent and im sure we'll have a better chance of upsetting any team.


Werd!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTF IS THIS THE LAKERS WE KNOW???
This is the best game all season... great passing and everything.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 111, Golden State 100

<pre>
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts 
Walton 21 1-7 0-2 4-4 2 5 4 1 1 0 1 6 
Odom 33 7-10 1-2 0-0 5 13 10 3 0 1 2 15 
Brown 31 7-10 0-0 1-5 6 15 2 2 0 1 2 15 
Parker 29 6-13 3-9 3-4 1 6 2 1 4 0 3 18 
Bryant 34 10-22 2-8 9-14 1 4 5 1 2 0 4 31 
Bynum 10 0-3 0-0 0-0 0 1 0 0 0 0 3 0 
Cook 20 3-9 1-5 0-0 1 6 2 0 1 0 5 7 
Vujacic 23 2-3 1-1 0-0 0 1 4 2 1 0 1 5 
George 21 3-10 1-2 0-0 3 4 0 2 0 1 1 7 
Turiaf 6 1-2 0-0 3-4 0 0 0 0 1 0 2 5 
Jackson 8 1-4 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 1 0 0 2 
Totals 236 41-93 9-29 20-31 19 55 30 12 11 3 24 111 
Percentages: .441 .310 .645 Team Rebounds: 10
</pre>

:clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a beautiful game by the Lakers.
Everyone contributed. 

If we can continue on with this momentum watch out...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe Bryant: 31pts, 4rbs, 5asts
Kwame Brown: 15pts, 15rbs
Lamar Odom: 15pts, 13rbs, 10asts
Smush Parker: 18pts, 6rbs, 4stls

 WHAT A GAME!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow What a nice win but it is againt GW so... nice stats line by our boys, congrats Odom for 1st triple double in purple & gold


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

MAN...that was a great game...I just came back from it. The Lakers played exceptionally well especially Lamar... except for the 4th quarter garbage time. TOO BAD the Lakers couldn't hold the damn Warriors under 90 points...the whole crowd would've gotten coupons for 2 free tacos....I was damn hungry.


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

^LOL. I wish Kobe could have scored more but we were up by to much to put him back in the game. Great win. :banana:


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Kwame seems to play really good vs the Warriors, I wonder why? :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I wanted the kings to win. We do not want to face the Suns in the playoffs and seeing how the Suns torched the Kings last not, it will be suicide!


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dont want the lakers to play phoenix neither. We just cant hang with them.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd rather the Lakers play the Suns without Amare than the Spurs. The Suns torch us with an all around team game, the Spurs torch us with one player driving to the basket like nobody was in the paint. While Tim Duncan just keeps shooting jumpers over our frontline. The Lakers can at least match with our smaller lineup. Smush Parker does keep Steve Nash frustrated at times, the Lakers just need to be able to keep Suns from runnning and guard the 3pt shot a lot better. They also need to punish the Suns inside. Lamar Odom can do this. But oh well Brian Grant should probaly win "SMARTEST PLAYER AWARD" lol..he's making 13 million from Jerry Buss and will go on to eliminate his former team in the 1st rd. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd rather them play the Mavs although they are pretty hot right now.. If it's down to Spurs and Suns.. truthfully, call me crazy or whatever, I'd prefer to play San Antonio.. we seem to play a little better against them than the Suns, no?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'd rather them play the Mavs although they are pretty hot right now.. If it's down to Spurs and Suns.. truthfully, call me crazy or whatever, I'd prefer to play San Antonio.. we seem to play a little better against them than the Suns, no?



Same here, I am gunning for either Spurs or Mavs.... I think we can upset those 2 in a 7 game series


----------

